# antenas para tv satelital



## Fantasma (Sep 18, 2006)

hola a todos

tengo una inquietud

alguien sabe como se construyen esas antenas caseras para tv satelital????

he encontrado información para internet satelital pero no para tv


----------



## MaMu (Sep 19, 2006)

http://www.antenas.cl/

saludos.


----------

